# M65 Mineral Glass?



## tiktak (Jun 28, 2005)

I got yesterday my M65 from RLT. I was suprised, when I realised that it has "plastic" glass instead of mineral glass.

I have seen M65 for sale with mineral glass. The price was much higher than RLTÂ´s price, of course.

I wonder, what kind of glass did the "original" M65 have? Is it possible that M65s are available with different glasses?

The watch is nice, though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The M65 has always had an acrylic crystal.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well acrylic crystals are pretty clever







the convex types, reduce unwanted glare, they also offer superior toughness over mineral glass, and yes give it 5mins and you can have the crystal more or less scratch free. One of the best Rollies sub had a acrylic crystal.

Bry



Roy said:


> The M65 has always had an acrylic crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have never seen a M65 with a mineral crystal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have never seen a M65 with a mineral crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

It will be be quite difficult to make mineral chrystal for m65. I think it is just typo on add. MP-models do have mineral maybe that is the reason to typo? There shouldnÂ´t be much difference between mineral and plastic chrystal price. Personally I prefer plastic and so do Omega on Moon watch....

JP


----------

